# Newera parts - shocking service



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

I placed an order for a mines carbon fibre grill and a carbon fibre control panel cover on 28th December 2010.
The money was transferred direct to neweraparts bank account in the uk the same day. Totalling £873.

After posting a thread on the zele grill and ordering it from the states I was contacted by Matt. Around the same day i was contacted by vivid racing who told me the zele grill would take around 8 weeks. Matt explained they could get it straight away.....

So a couple of weeks passed with no delivery date, nothing. I contacted matt who told me it was delayed due to the Tokyo auto show, and that it would be 1 week (around 20th Jan). I wrote back stating that if the part was not with me by 4th February ***8211; due to working abroad I wanted to cancel the order. 2 days later I was told that the grill would not be available till the beginning of February, but the control panel cover would be posted out on the 15th February. 

I was not allowed to cancel the order as apparently the mines grill cover is a special order? 

Today after threatening Miguel with consumer direct and contacting my bank to recover parts i have been told that the control panel has not been posted yet? 

I am aware that a few people on here have used them and swear by them ***8211; but this isn***8217;t the type of service you expect to pay for. It really is shocking!

If I had ordered this through the states for the same part would have been £150 cheaper, 

Just a heads up for any unsuspecting buyer ***8211; go through vivid racing, speed for sale, nengun, japan parts etc.... I***8217;ve never had this type of experience or lack of communication with any other parts supplier.....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This is quite uncharacteristic of Newera. Will be interesting to see what they have to say.

I am sorry to hear of your woes. These unpleasant experiences cast a dark shadow on the world of modifying.. 

Hopefully the matter in question gets resolved as soon as..


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Im sure miguel and matt will explain on here given the chance. Yep its alot of money for what you ordered and id be pretty pee`d off aswell. But from what ive observed on this forum they are straight up guys. Ive not dealt with them myself but the standards Newera have with all there products etc..... I maybe think that this is something out of there control.... refund? Well yeah id say your entitled a refund myself. But not read the terms and conditions from ordering from Newera.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

cheers for your response.

This is also the first time i have used them - going by their reputation on here i didnt think i would encounter these problems.

I have contacted consumer direct who have told me to write an official letter regarding consumer protection act and will be taking a pile of emails into the bank this afternoon to try and reclaim the money transferred from their uk account back to mine.

Does anyone have a UK address for newera? if they have a UK account they have a UK address.

what a fcukin PITA......


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this, this is very uncharacteristic of Newera, im am one of the people who swear by them and have literally spend thousands with them and never once had an issue/problem with deliverys or service. I wouldn't use anyone else outside of the UK, (do use UK dealers for general parts etc) the great thing about Newera is they not only have staff in Japan but also in the UK so you can deal with somone on our own soil. (and generally get replies in the same hour). I doubt you'd get that with any other Japanese/US based parts supplier.
Like I said im sorry to hear you first experience with them wasnt a good one, im sure Miguel and Matty will see you right and reasure you that they're still the best!!

Hope this all has a happy ending mate.
Cheers

bob


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Bloody hell, it cant be that nice.

Titek stuff looks nice in matte

Titek GT-R Items! Interior/Exterior/ Parts. $1 Shipping for ALL Items! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Allan,

It's disappointing that you feel you have to go on the forum and try and undermine us, especially as our emails & your order for JDM items started off well, with you saying that our service was very good.

We have replied to every email you have sent us, promptly. You stated before you ordered with us, that the lead time from the states was some time.

Firstly you did order those items & yes they are quite expensive items.

They were ordered just before christmas. Considering the christmas period & the fact it has been 4 weeks, isnt along time for the part in question.

We hold stock of Zele carbon grill's (But MINES Carbon are special order, normally this takes a couple of weeks) and we are an Authorised MINES dealer for Mines Japan, who specifically asked us to be for them.

Your RSW carbon centre cover has been in stock, but as per Miguels email this morning, our understanding was that you wanted it all shipped together. So we held off.

The item is in stock, boxed and ready to go out via EMS.

Miguel has asked, again by email today if you want this posted out today to arrive on Tuesday/Wednesday of next week in the UK.

Since you work offsite, we didnt want it arriving if no one was in to sign for it & for it to return to Japan.

Please let us know what you wish to happen.

It is clear that i dont think you realise how big the Tokyo Auto Salon is, for alot of tuners, MINES, Top Secret, its the premier event in Japan.

Everything is put on hold, all orders, etc tuning, for each tuner to get their stand and demo cars finished for TAS

That was the delay at MINES, 

speak to RobbieJ who ordered his MINES carbon grill from here, as to his opinon.

Preference is given to MINES authorised dealers, like Newera on parts. 

Carbon parts from MINES are made to order, and therefore cannot be cancelled. We service alot of R35 GT-R customers world wide (as well as the previous gen GT-Rs and other JDM cars, without issue).

I doubt those sites in the USA who claim to be able to get it for the prices they advertise would be getting it anytime before March.

Please do not be so quick to judge our service, when infact this week, some of our customers have posted up on here about a 2 day turn around inc delivery for items & how happy they were with the service.

We tried to call you thsi morning at around 9.30, but it went to voicemail.

Your items will be shipped and we will be writing the value of the parts on the shipping box for what you paid which was about £800 from memory

Due to the value of your order placed, we were going to include some additional free HKS R35 GT-R oil filters for your next service, Free of Charge, however due to the tone of your communication, we do not feel that it is appropriate so they have been removed from the order

Both MINES & RSW parts are of excellent quality and i hope they serve you & your GT-R well.

Kind Regards
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

robsm said:


> Bloody hell, it cant be that nice.
> 
> Titek stuff looks nice in matte
> 
> Titek GT-R Items! Interior/Exterior/ Parts. $1 Shipping for ALL Items! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


geeez enough with the usa suppliers, i have more carbon GT-R grills in UK stock than i know what to do with ! and priced less


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As explained at length already, most businesses in Japan close for the end of the year and many of them will not make or supply parts during the first few weeks of January, because their staff & efforts are directed towards preparation for the Tokyo Auto Salon. 

We were also closed over some of Christmas and New year, only returning to work 5th January. We Faxed your order to Mines 29th December & called them to say an order was due in. We made remittance in payment for goods same day. At the time, they had stock but were due to close for the end of the year...

On 13th January, although they were closed (TAS was on from 14th - 16th Jan so they were very busy with customers, moving show cars, goods, etc) - I contacted Mine's to find out specifically what the delay was with your order.
I was told they had not sent goods out yet & now due to unavailability of stock and that your grille was being made to order. 
On 14th January I duly informed you of this with lengthy explanation and that the Mine's carbon grille should be ready from beginning of February.

I also offered to send you the RSW cover right away, but wanted to be sure you wanted me to do this to which you replied, "_parts can be sent when they arrive_". 

To me, "parts" is plural which led me understand you preferred that goods be sent together. At no point did you say you'd like the goods to be sent seperately, or any confirmation of the sort. 
For this reason the RSW cover has remained in our stores, awaiting the Mine's grille's arrival.

You also said, you’d be leaving the UK from “4th February - then home march 9th to beginning of april”. 

I asked you if there was an alternative address we could send to, but it appears that's not available so our intention has been to make sure the parts arrive to your home address shortly after you return – so you can be there to receive them.

As I've said again today - if you want the RSW carbon cover sent - we can do so in first post tommorow, for it to arrive before 4th February. 

It's unfortunate Mine's didn't send us a grille as expected & that they were occupied with other work preparing for TAS - which led to a lack of communication. I did explain this already weeks ago in detail.

I also explained that custom orders such as these can't be cancelled. 
Yes, we're at the mercy of Mine's but there's no point in getting angry about it. Sometimes specialist goods like these take time to arrive.

At all times I've responded promptly to your e-mails courteously, despite some of your's being rude and offensive. Today you've threatened to contact trading standards and ask your bank to try and recover the payment made, then posted this and another thread before it... 

I'd suggest calming down and trying understand the situation and appreciate we've done all we can to try to help you. If you don't believe me, you could e-mail or call Mine's in Japan - they'll confirm my explaination as the truth.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

at last a response!

as per my email this morning to miguel - i need a UK address to proceed with this through the proper channels.

My inbox is full of your emails stating 5 different dates now for delivery of the parts.

Very good you get an order for parts and ship them out - its when problems occur and how the seller reacts that makes the difference. This isnt the service I or anyone else ordering parts from you expects. 

I gave you several oppertunities to issue a refund and it would be final. I also addressed the fact that i would post on forums regarding your shocking service. You made your bed - now lie in it!

Matt: Your items will be shipped and we will be writing the value of the parts on the shipping box for what you paid which was about £800 from memory

Matt: Due to the value of your order placed, we were going to include some additional free HKS R35 GT-R oil filters for your next service, Free of Charge, however due to the tone of your communication, we do not feel that it is appropriate so they have been removed from the order

very good mate - shows exactly what you guys are like! and i didnt expect anything for free or for you to falsify customs declerations on the customs form - this is against the law after all! 

Dont bother posting anymore of your bull excuses - and thats exactly what they are.

its your reputation at stake here - not mine.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

See our original quote for details of UK address.
You’ll also need to look at terms and conditions on our site regarding specially ordered goods. Perhaps print a copy to show your bank.

We're posting your RSW carbon cover tomorrow.
Tracking number is: EJ052621844JP

Will e-mail you remaining tracking number as the Mine's grille is posted.
We will send it to co-incide with your return home. Unless you prefer to provide an alternative address for delivery where someone can sign for goods.

Please do try to calm down & see reason.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Stoodie: calm down....Newera is just a dealer...they do for sure everything which is possible to sort it out,but if its a special order item,it will be made when you order...when you order in late dec.....you should not expect it in januar.......take a deep breath and relax,its just a few parts which will not be that important in your life,you will get them,newera doesn´t cheat people...but even they cant do magic:wavey:


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

miguel - as per my email to you the part will not clear customs before 4th Feb when i leave the country.

so expect to have it returned.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can I ask that people other than the parties involved do not comment.
Any comments further to this post by anyone else will be removed.
Thank you.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

matt/miguel for the record can i point you to the terms and conditions on your site:

NeweraParts.com - Terms of Use

Shipping
All orders are shipped by either EMS or a pre-designated courier or shipping service. In stock items usually ship within 24hrs after receipt of order. NeweraParts does not guarantee on time delivery for out of stock items. Any expected shipment dates given to customer are approximate. Not all items shown on our shop can be kept in stock. Some items are specially ordered for the customer upon receipt of payment. *Out of stock items will be placed on back order and the customer informed of expected delivery*. Back order items will ship within 24hrs after receipt of shipment from manufacturer. Shipping fees calculated by our shopping cart system are estimated. Shipping fees may be higher than stated by our shopping cart system for products using oversized boxes, multiple box shipments and back ordered items. 

as per your terms and conditions at what point was i contacted regarding expected delivery? Only when i contacted you 2 weeks later did you inform me of an expected delivery date - at which this point i asked for a refund.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

stoddie said:


> miguel - as per my email to you the part will not clear customs before 4th Feb when i leave the country.
> 
> so expect to it them returned.


The RSW carbon Control Panel cover will arrive from Tuesday 1st February, since the package is being sent by EMS. Tracking will show all dates & times. In the event you are not in to sign for it there will be a slip, or you can go to your local post office to collect personally after delivery has been attempted.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

stoddie said:


> matt/miguel for the record can i point you to the terms and conditions on your site:
> 
> NeweraParts.com - Terms of Use
> 
> ...


Allan, there's no point in continuing to go around & round again in circles. Read my e-mails informing of delay with explanation.
See also above, which re-iterates what was said weeks ago.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

Miguel - as per my email I have asked parts NOT be sent until after i have contacted my bank - and try to proceed with a refund through them - again since you declined my last request.

Parts normally take up to 3 days to clear customs here in the UK - then i have to wait for a customs charge letter to come through the post. I will not recieve these parts before 4th Feb.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Again - please do not post and get involved.

I am not keen to see an argument played out in public, I think both parties have made their point.


edit: this is now locked.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

OK, it's your call Allan. I'll cancel the shipment of your RSW carbon panel now and will ship goods together from 8th March 2011 when you'll be home again. If your plans change and you'll be back earlier or later, do inform us so we can ship goods accordingly.

I understand you'd prefer a refund - but these are not parts we stock, so no refund is applicable. These goods were specially ordered for you as already explained more times than I can recall.

You should be aware your bank will not reverse a transfer upon your request. 
You'll be wasting your's and the bank's time for no good reason. 
Same goes for trading standards, but of course it's up to you to decide how to spend your time.

_Edit: From yet another e-mail I understand you're now on your way to the bank. It may be worth showing them a full printout this thread... Save them reading through a long list of e-mails &replies.... or demonstrating your rude & agressive communications._


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

Like you say miguel - the bank cannot do anything since the money was transferred and not done through a debit/credit card - but i guess this is why you request this. Yet another important lesson learned today.

You will recieve a letter recorded delivery tomorrow morning - again asking for a full refund stating the consumer protection distance selling regulations 2000, giving you 30 days to riemburse all monies paid. This i have been instructed to do by consumer direct.

Believe it or not consumers have rights and cant be held over a barrel. I entered into an agreement with you as per your terms and conditions - you then broke them.

I am sorry it has came to this - but after what must of been 30 emails between ourselves and you laying out the law to me, and with no resolution in sight I refuse to back down.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Allan, you're reading too much into all of this and continue to over react. A credit/debit card company wouldn't give you a refund either - after seeing the terms and conditions and about 30 e-mails of communication by both parties. 

Now by your own request we've not shipped the RSW control panel for the 2nd time.

As you know the Mines carbon grille is expected from next week (Beginning of February), but you'll be away from 4th February. By your own admission you won't be able to receive goods till your return to the UK from 9th March, so we'll have to wait till then to send both items out. 

I'm not holding you over a barrel, laying down the law, or broken any agreement.

I have spent a lot of time explaining the matter to you on many e-mails and on this thread today although I'm sorry to see it seems to no avail, so let's leave it at that... 

*Expect goods as soon as possible, once you're back in the UK from 9th March.* Note that if you for any reason refuse delivery, this will be your responsibility and details of such would be clearly shown on tracking information. In such case we cannot be held liable for further postage costs, etc.

Toni, if you don't mind - can we close this thread now please. I think it's ran it's course and both parties have had their say.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK chaps I feel this is going round and round in circles, hopefully you have both had a chance to air your feelings, so I am locking this. I hope you both come to an amicable solution.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

"The remaining R35 GT-R Mines carbon grille was delivered to Newera on 31st Jan & Allan informed his order is ready to ship. He's since sent an e-mail asking us to send goods and he'll make arrangements to have someone receive them in his absence from the UK. 
Goods are being posted on 1st Feb. EMS tracking number:EJ052622155JP"

From Miguel


----------

